# These Guys brought me back



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Hi - After being away from mice for three years, seeing these guys in the pet shop and buying them have brought me back.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice finds for a pet shop.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

That's what I thought lol


----------

